# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Nét văn hóa ẩm thực SaPa

## yeudulich

Du lịch khám phá Sa Pa - trong rất nhiều ấn tượng mà du khách khi rời xa thị trấn xinh đẹp trong mây không thể quên - đó là cá Hồi nướng, thịt lợn cắp nách quay, thịt lợn hun khói, nấm hương tươi xào thịt… và đặc biệt là các món ăn được chế biến từ rau xanh là những món ăn mà bất kì du khách nào khi đặt chân đến mảnh đất này một lần thưởng thức cũng phải trầm trồ thán phục vì hương vị tươi nguyên, thơm ngọt riêng của mỗi loại. 


Trong rất nhiều cái thú được nhâm nhi, hưởng thụ ẩm thực của du khách trong những ngày du lịch dài ngày tại đây, thì đồ nướng Sa Pa đang trở thành một "thương hiệu" rất riêng biệt, không thể lẫn với các địa phương khác. Nhiều khách du lịch nói rằng: Nếu đến Sa Pa mà không thưởng thức đồ nướng thì quả thật chưa thực sự khám phá được hết sự độc đáo, phong phú và thi vị của văn hoá ẩm thực Sa Pa.

Không phải chỉ ở Sa Pa mới có các món đồ nướng, thế nhưng, có lẽ do sự ưu đãi của khí hậu trong trẻo mát lành và thơ mộng của đất trời tự nhiên, đồ nướng Sa Pa luôn mang đến cho người thưởng thức một hương vị hết sức riêng biệt, không có bất cứ ở một địa phương nào. Dường như ở nơi đất trời và núi rừng đều vời vợi cao này, mỗi món đồ nướng dẫu dân dã, bình thường cũng thẩm thấu được tinh hoa của đất trời, khiến người thưởng thức phải trầm trồ, xuýt xoa về hương vị thơm ngọt ngon, thơm bùi riêng biệt của từng món.

Mươi, mười lăm năm trước đây, khi Sa Pa được ví như "nàng tiên xinh đẹp ngủ quên trong mây" chưa được đánh thức dậy, khách tham quan, du lịch đến Sa Pa cũng chưa đông... thì ngoài một vài món thịt nướng trong các nhà hàng… đồ nướng ở Sa Pa mới chỉ lác đác vài hàng dọc theo phố vắng. Đồ nướng Sa Pa lúc bấy giờ cũng chỉ giản đơn là vài bắp ngô, vài củ khoai lang nướng. Theo thời gian, khi mảnh đất du lịch đầy tiềm năng này được chính quyền địa phương đánh thức, cùng với nhiều hoạt động dịch vụ phát triển du lịch, đồ nướng Sa Pa cũng theo nhu cầu của thực khách mà dần mở rộng với nhiều món ăn độc đáo, hấp dẫn được chế biến theo cách riêng của người dân địa phương. 

Bây giờ, đồ nướng ở Sa Pa đã lên tới con số hàng trăm gian hàng và được sắp xếp thành chợ để phục vụ nhu cầu ẩm thực của khách tham quan, du lịch. Chợ đồ nướng được qui hoạch gọn gàng ngay ven đường phố chạy bên cạnh Nhà thờ và dọc theo con đường dẫn vào khách sạn Công đoàn, đường lên tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng của thị trấn Sa Pa. Những người bán hàng đồ nướng ở Sa Pa cũng theo nhu cầu phát triển du lịch mà tụ hội về đây rất nhiều. Có chủ quán đồ nướng là dân bản xứ, song cũng có rất nhiều người là dân từ các tỉnh dưới xuôi lên kiếm kế sinh nhai, lập nghiệp. Các món đồ nướng cũng theo sự mở rộng của các quán hàng mà ngày thêm phong phú và đa dạng chủng loại. Ghé bất kì một quán bán đồ nướng nghi ngút khói bay trong chợ ẩm thực hay dọc con đường lên khách sạn Công đoàn, khách tham quan có thể thưởng thức các món ăn đủ các loại. Từ những bắp ngô giống địa phương, to gần bằng bắp tay, hạt đều tròn thây nảy được nướng vàng rộm, quả trứng vịt lộn, xiên hạt dẻ tới đủ các loại thịt nướng thơm nức mũi…Thưởng thức đồ nướng Sa Pa vào ban ngày, trong không khí mát lạnh của đất trời tự nhiên, thực khách vừa tí tách nhấm nháp, ngắm nhìn vòm trời thoáng chốc trong veo, thoáng mây bay cuồn cuộn xoà xuống phủ kín những ngọn núi Hoàng Liên bao quanh trước mặt, hoặc trò chuyện cùng bà chủ quán hàng đồ nướng cởi mở, vui chuyện để biết thêm những câu chuyện hết sức hấp dẫn về cuộc sống, sinh hoạt của người dân nơi đây. Nhưng thú vị nhất là thưởng thức đồ nướng Sa Pa vào ban đêm, trong cái rét tê tê của phố núi, ngồi vây quanh, xoa tay bên chậu than nướng rực hồng, thực khách vừa xuýt xoa nếm những món đồ nướng nóng bỏng, thơm nức, vừa lắng tai nghe những tiếng thì thầm, lao xao cười nói của những du khách thích tản bộ ban đêm. Thảng hoặc, khuya xuống, khi chỉ còn một vài hàng đồ nướng nán lại, lúc này, thực khách có thể vừa nhấm nháp vị thơm ngon của các món đồ nướng, vừa thả hồn lang thang theo những con đường, ngọn núi tĩnh mịch, im lặng đến lạ kì của phố núi về đêm.

Muốn thưởng thức đồ nướng có vẻ cao lương mỹ vị hơn, sau khi đã leo núi, ngắm phong cảnh thiên nhiên đến mỏi gối, mềm chân, du khách có thể ghé thăm bất kì nhà một bà chủ bán hàng đồ nướng nào nằm men theo những con đường nhỏ vào chân núi. Lúc này, bà chủ quán hàng nướng thoáng chốc trở thành một chủ nhà hàng tham gia du lịch cộng đồng rất chuyên nghiệp. Các món: gà tẩm mật ong nướng nguyên con, lợn quay cắp nách, cá hồi nhồi rau thơm các loại bọc giấy bạc nướng... kèm theo rất nhiều những món rau xanh hái xung quanh vườn nhà được chủ nhà bày lên tươm tất, bù đắp cho cơn đói mềm người du khách tham quan. Giá cả phục vụ đồ nướng ngay tại nhà cũng rất phải chăng.

Mỗi chủ quán đồ nướng, ngoài việc nhanh tay quạt nướng các món đồ phục vụ du khách, đều rất thành thạo trong việc tự nguyện làm tiếp viên, giới thiệu những tua, tuyến du lịch hấp dẫn, hay những nhà hàng, khách sạn có giá cả phục vụ phải chăng cho khách du lịch. Thú vị hơn, các chủ quán đồ nướng này luôn luôn tự đổi mới gia giảm của các món đồ nướng, bằng những thứ nguyên liệu sẵn có của địa phương để làm hài lòng thực khách phương xa. Một trong những món đồ nướng mới xuất hiện trong mùa du lịch năm nay là món thịt thăn bò cuốn rau cải nướng. Có lẽ, đây là món nướng chỉ có ở Sa Pa. Bà chủ quán hàng đồ nướng ngay trên con đường vào khách sạn Công đoàn (lên khu du lịch Hàm Rồng) có cái tên là lạ: La Vĩ Miên cởi mở giải thích lí do xuất hiện món đồ nướng này là bởi nhu cầu muốn ăn thêm rau xanh của du khách. Nhiều lần thử đi thử lại chế biến món thịt bò nướng cuốn với nhiều loại rau, cuối cùng các quán chủ đồ nướng phát hiện ra: Thịt bò thăn thái lát to, cuốn rau cải vùng cao nướng trên than hồng ăn ngon tuyệt. Vị nhặng nhặng đăng đắng, thơm cay của rau cải kết hợp với thịt bò chín tới ngọt mềm để lại một dư vị rất khó quên. Kèm theo một chai rượu ngâm quả Sơn tra bán với giá 15 ngàn đồng, món thịt bò cuốn rau cải nướng có thể làm hài lòng bất kì thực khách khó tính nào.
Có lẽ vì các món đồ nướng ở Sa Pa có sức hấp dẫn riêng biệt như vậy, nên lượng khách du lịch có nhu cầu thưởng thức đồ nướng cũng ngày một đông thêm. Trước đây, nếu như chỉ có khách du lịch nội địa đến Sa Pa thích ăn đồ nướng, thì bây giờ, đồ nướng Sa Pa cũng đặc biệt hấp dẫn với du khách nước ngoài. Chị Ma-ri-a Lô-ren, một du khách châu Âu nói: "Ở đất nước chúng tôi cũng có món đồ nướng, nhưng thường chỉ được bán ở các nhà hàng sang trọng và giá cả cũng rất đắt. Còn ở đây, ngay tại thị trấn Sa Pa xinh đẹp của các bạn, các món đồ nướng rất ngon và rẻ. Ngồi giữa mọi người và ăn các món nướng như thế này, quả thật là một cảm xúc mới lạ và rất khó quên. Tất nhiên, tôi cũng rất quan tâm đến vấn đề vệ sinh thực phẩm".

Nhờ bán đồ nướng, nhiều người dân địa phương cũng như người dân ở các tỉnh khác đến Sa Pa lập nghiệp đã có được việc làm và nguồn thu nhập khá ổn định. Chị chủ quầy đồ nướng La Vĩ Miên phấn khởi nói rằng: Từ đầu năm đến nay, lượng khách du lịch đến Sa Pa tương đối đông, vì vậy, mà quầy đồ nướng của chị và của rất nhiều chủ hàng khác bán khá chạy. Chị chủ quán cởi mở này cũng tiết lộ: từ hai bàn tay trắng, rời quê Lập Thạch - Vĩnh Phúc lên đây bán hàng đồ nướng mới chưa đầy 7 năm, bây giờ từ tiền bán đồ nướng, vợ chồng chị đã chắt chiu xây cất được một căn nhà khá khang trang ngay dưới chân núi Hàm Rồng. Cuộc sống gia đình chị, nhờ quầy bán đồ nướng ven chân núi Hàm Rồng mà sung túc, ổn định hơn trước rất nhiều. Chị chủ quán La Vĩ Miên nói vậy, mà chẳng hề biết rằng: chính chị và những người bán đồ nướng ở Sa Pa đang tham gia vào hình thức du lịch cộng đồng - một trong những sản phẩm du lịch rất cần được khuyến khích, mở rộng và phát triển của địa phương.

Với tất cả chất thi vị và phong phú, dân dã của nghệ thuật ẩm thực vùng cao, cùng rất nhiều sản vật ẩm thực độc đáo khác của mảnh đất vốn được thiên nhiên ưu đãi này - các món đồ nướng đã và đang tạo ra một nét cuốn hút duyên dáng, riêng biệt của du lịch Sa Pa. Thực khách nào một lần ghé thăm Sa Pa và thưởng thức nét văn hóa ẩm thực của vùng đất trong mây trong núi này sẽ rất khó quên và chắc chắn sẽ tìm đến nếu có dịp quay trở lại xứ Mường Tiên thơ mộng này.





(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## yeuhanoi

Nhớ món nướng Sapa quá!!!

----------


## hoahongxanh

Nhìn ngô nướng lại nhớ thời tiết mùa đông quá...

----------


## lehniemtin

lên sapa chỉ thấy ăn món nướng là ngon!

----------


## playboy

đồ nướng trên sapa là ngon đỉnh nhất :X :X, thèm thế

----------

